# Raised Platform for Routing



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just another lazy Sunday afternoon in the South. 

I had a couple of pieces of 1/2 inch plywood laminated with Formica that I needed to trim. So, after looking at my mobile workstation, I decided to make a raised platform for it. I needed it to be raised so the 1 inch flush trim bit would clear the worktable.

Not much engineering on this project and it only took a few minutes to make it. I could have drilled the holes to line up with the holes in the table but I decided to take the lazy way out and use the slots.

I drilled four holes in a scrap piece of 3/4 inch mdf by first boring part way through with a forstner bit slightly larger than my flat washers. Then I drilled the remainder with a 5/16 inch bit.

I used some toilet bowl bolts with a flat washer under each one.
since I planned to use the slots in the table, I cut four short pieces to span the slots. A 5/16 inch hole was drill in the center so the bolt could pass through.

I have a box full of all sorts of jig parts, so it was easy to come up with four 1/4 inch knobs and the bolts/washers.
This worked out nicely. After attaching it to the table, I put down some double sided tape and stuck the laminated board to it. The router plate template was already stuck to the board using the tape also.

Everything work out great - no runaways with the router either!

These two plates will replace my routers on my adjustable height worktable. First thing tomorrow, I will run them through the planer until they are the same thickness as the router plates. Note: I have a sled for my planer. I think I will use it and run both pieces back to back since they are not very large.


----------

